# Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juni 2016)

*Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

					Kompaktwasserkühlungen gibt es viele am Markt, aber nur wenige nutzen Know-How und Bauteile eines erfahrenen Herstellers modularer Wasserkühlungen. Alphacools Eisbaer (Entwicklungsname: Eisberg II) ist so ein Fall und wird von PCGH-X-Nutzern seit Monaten sehnlichst erwartet. Wir haben unser Testmuster mittlerweile erhalten und dürfen erste Bilder präsentieren.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hui, ich warte ja schon seit Januar auf das Teil aber so langsam kommen mir die ersten Zweifel. Dieser eigenartig aussehende Schnellverschluss wirkt nicht besonders "hübsch" gelungen.  Naja, erstmal die Tests und Preise abwarten.


----------



## Nydish (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Bin jetzt auch nicht so ultra begeistert wie ich anfangs gehyped war.
Bin trotzdem gespannt auf den 27.06


----------



## Airrunner (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hui, ich warte ja schon seit Januar auf das Teil aber so langsam kommen mir die ersten Zweifel. Dieser eigenartig aussehende Schnellverschluss wirkt nicht besonders "hübsch" gelungen. Naja, erstmal die Tests und Preise abwarten.




Die Anschlüsse ala "Gardena" sind echt nicht so der renner.

Warum kann man die nicht mit dezenten schwarzen Schraubverschlüssen oder so herstellen?!


----------



## Nydish (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Das ist echt ne gute Frage. Mir würde es in rein schwarz auch besser gefallen als rot und blau.
Und sehe ich das richtig das der Radiator eine andere Schriftzugfarbe hat als der Kühler?
Wieviele Farben sollen noch rein?


----------



## BenUndertaker (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



Nydish schrieb:


> Das ist echt ne gute Frage. Mir würde es in rein schwarz auch besser gefallen als rot und blau.
> Und sehe ich das richtig das der Radiator eine andere Schriftzugfarbe hat als der Kühler?
> Wieviele Farben sollen noch rein?



Sieh so aus als wäre der Schriftzug auf dem Kühler beleuchtet.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Der Schriftzug an der Pumpe ist im Betrieb beleuchtet. Die farbliche Markierung an den Schnelltrennkupplungen soll vermutlich die Identifizierung der beiden Hälften erleichtern.

_da war wer schneller_


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der Schriftzug an der Pumpe ist im Betrieb beleuchtet.



Welche Farben gibt es denn?


----------



## Ryle (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Die Schnelltrennkupplung hätte man auch einfach weglassen können, verstand ich schon bei der EKWB Predator nicht. Vernünftige Fittings und Schläuche wie bei den EK AiOs würden da optisch viel mehr hermachen und die Erweiterbarkeit auch nicht beeinflussen. 
Wer noch nicht einmal  nen Schlauch selbst anklemmen kann sollte doch besser bei Luft bleiben.


----------



## -H1N1- (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Naja, hoffentlich taugt der "Kern" etwas, den Rest kann man ja dann notfalls verwerfen .


----------



## the_leon (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Farben gibt es denn?



Blau, blau und blau


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



the_leon schrieb:


> Blau, blau und blau



Schade, wenn wenigstens 1x Blau drin gewesen wäre.


----------



## moKi24.2 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Uhhhrg, nicht doch wieder den Eisberg als Kühler..


----------



## BlauX (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Was denn? Alles erneuert/verbessert. So wie Alphacool selbst sagt, wurde die Eisberg nach den Wünschen CMs gebaut. Die Eisbaer ist im Grunde nun das, wie Alphacool es haben wollte.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Das erste Bild gefällt mir, Eisbaer sponsort by Phobya. 

Gab´s was Feines für die Promotion.....


----------



## cryon1c (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Also muss das Teil so hässlich sein? 

Ich dachte die würden sich mal die Triton ansehen und sich inspirieren lassen. So was würde ich net kaufen, denn da müsste man alles wegmodden damit es schön wird.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Geschmackssache, ich frage mich nur was daran
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-imageuploadedbytapatalk1418766667.914050.jpg

jetzt soviel schöner ist als daran
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/screenshots/original/2016/06/Alphacool-Eisbaer-3-pcgh.jpg

Ein Klotz ist transparent und der andere schwarz mit Fenster


----------



## cryon1c (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Geschmackssache, ich frage mich nur was daran
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-imageuploadedbytapatalk1418766667.914050.jpg
> 
> jetzt soviel schöner ist als daran
> ...



Das:
http://techicize.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/IMG_2903.jpg
Der transparente Klotz hat silberne Fittings drauf die recht einfach zum Rest passen und dazu LED drine (weiß) die Flüssigkeit beleuchten. 

Ich dachte die Eisbaer setzt da noch einen drauf und macht die WaKü mindestens genau so sexy wie die Supremacy Blocks, eventuell RGB dran usw. Bekommen haben wir nen schwarzen Klotz mit hässlichen Schläuchen^^


----------



## N3cronomicon (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich weiss schon, warum ich bei Luftkühlung bleibe... Sowas schäbbiges, meine Güte. Wenn man die komplette WaKü inkl. Schläuche wenigstens einheitlich in blau, rot, grün, weiss und meinetwegen noch orange anbieten würde, wäre ja schonmal was... Optional mit vorgesetzten LED-Löchsken am Kühlblock für eigene Farbwahl in der Beleuchtung... Aber gut, ein dicker viereckiger Klotz und Blasebalgschläuche hat ja auch was stylisches... ^^

Es gibt so schöne, leise Towerkühler... Naja, jeder darf sich seinen Rechner so verschandeln, wie er möchte. XD Für mich persönlich isses halt nichts.


----------



## Deathmachine (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich glaube die WaKü-soll-schön-aussehen-Selbstbauer sind nicht so ganz die Zielgruppe von der Eisbaer.
Das ist doch eher was für Leute die gerne eine performante CPU-Kühlung haben wollen die günstig aber erweiterbar ist.
Die Optik ist halt schlicht und funktional gehalten, mir persönlich gefällt sie deshalb sehr gut (wenn man von der rot-blauen Kupplung absieht, die ist etwa klobig).
Und nicht jeder hat ein Fenster im Gehäuse, oder gar den PC so stehen dass man reingucken kann 

Ich werd sie auf jeden Fall im Gedächtnis behalten wenn das nächste CPU-Upgrade ansteht (und die Tests entsprechend ausfallen).


----------



## the_leon (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Das erste Bild gefällt mir, Eisbaer sponsort by Phobya.
> 
> Gab´s was Feines für die Promotion.....



Naja, Phobya is ne Tochterfirma von Aquatuning.
Alphacool ist ne Partnerfirma von Aquatuning


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



N3cronomicon schrieb:


> Ich weiss schon, warum ich bei Luftkühlung bleibe... Sowas schäbbiges, meine Güte. Wenn man die komplette WaKü inkl. Schläuche wenigstens einheitlich in blau, rot, grün, weiss und meinetwegen noch orange anbieten würde, wäre ja schonmal was...



dann tauscht man die Schläuche halt. Fürn Appel und n Ei bekommst du den schlauch in beliebiger Länge und Farbe


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das:
> http://techicize.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/IMG_2903.jpg
> Der transparente Klotz hat silberne Fittings drauf die recht einfach zum Rest passen und dazu LED drine (weiß) die Flüssigkeit beleuchten.
> 
> Ich dachte die Eisbaer setzt da noch einen drauf und macht die WaKü mindestens genau so sexy wie die Supremacy Blocks, eventuell RGB dran usw. Bekommen haben wir nen schwarzen Klotz mit hässlichen Schläuchen^^



Der Supermacy ist doch auch nur ein viereckiger Plexiblock ohne jede Form. Das ist doch nichts Neues oder eigenes. Nur wenn buntes Wasser durchläuft sieht er nach was aus, wie jeder Plexiblock. Wenn ich ir Verkaufszahlen anschaue, wollen die wenigsten Plexiblöcke, es werden mehr als doppelt so viele Produkte gekauft die nicht aus Plexi bestehen und man eben nicht das Wasser an jeder Ecke sehen kann. 

Wen man den Eisbaer einbaut und sich ein bisschen mühe gibt, dann sieht das immer anders aus als nackt auf dem Tisch. Hier mal ein Beispiel (Von Jens Schwalbe):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich darf die Kiste trotzdem potthässlich finden 

Hab ja selbst ne gemoddete Triton, die mit meiner CPU zurecht kommt - aber mehr als nen 360er Radi würde ich da net dranhängen, da wirds full custom. Die Eisbaer wird genau so eine schwache Pumpe haben ^^


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Das erste Bild gefällt mir, Eisbaer sponsort by Phobya.
> 
> Gab´s was Feines für die Promotion.....



Eigentlich sollte das ein bißchen den Wakü-Kit-Test im vorraussichtlich übernächsten Heft teasen 
Mittlerweile steht noch ein XSPC-Karton daneben und hoffentlich gesellen sich auch Magicool und EKWB noch dazu, aber vorgestern hatte erst ein Paket von Aquatuning bekommen – das aufgrund der beschriebenen Verknüpfungen eben auch die Eisbaer enthielt.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das:
> http://techicize.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/IMG_2903.jpg
> Der transparente Klotz hat silberne Fittings drauf die recht einfach zum Rest passen und dazu LED drine (weiß) die Flüssigkeit beleuchten.



Und silberne Fittinge passen besser zu einem Plexiblock, als schwaren Fittinge zu einem schwarzen Block?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Eisbaer setzt da noch einen drauf und macht die WaKü mindestens genau so sexy wie die Supremacy Blocks, eventuell RGB dran usw. Bekommen haben wir nen schwarzen Klotz mit hässlichen Schläuchen^^



Schläuche kannst du mit minimal Aufwand tauschen. Schwarz, transparent, rot blau grün...was immer du willst.

Es ist an dieser Stelle natürlich sinnlos über Geschmack zu streiten - entweder gefällt es oder nicht und offenbar stehst du auf Plexi, nur die Begründung finde ich seltsam


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich darf die Kiste trotzdem potthässlich finden



nö  

Über die Optik kann man sich natürlich bis zum Erbrechen streiten. Dem einen gefällt es, dem anderen nicht. Es gibt auch genug die keinen Plexiwürfel wollen. Wie gesagt, nach Verkaufzahlen bei gleichen Produkten die es in Plexi und ohne Plexi gibt, verliert Plexi immer überdeutlich. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hab ja selbst ne gemoddete Triton, die mit meiner CPU zurecht kommt - aber mehr als nen 360er Radi würde ich da net dranhängen, da wirds full custom. Die Eisbaer wird genau so eine schwache Pumpe haben ^^



Keine Ahnung wie man die von der Leistung her vergleichen kann. Rajintek gibt keine Förderhöhe an. Lediglich den Durchfluss bei 0 Wiederstand (wie bei allen Pumpen), was ja leider rein gar nichts über die Leistung aussagt. Aber ab einer bestimmten Größe - da hast du recht - kann und sollte man gleich auf Custom Wakü setzen. Nicht umsonst ist allein eine DDC oder D5 so groß wie der ganze Kühler, Pumpen, AGB Block der Eisbaer oder der Triton.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das ein bißchen den Wakü-Kit-Test im vorraussichtlich übernächsten Heft teasen
> Mittlerweile steht noch ein XSPC-Karton daneben und hoffentlich gesellen sich auch Magicool und EKWB noch dazu, aber vorgestern hatte erst ein Paket von Aquatuning bekommen – das aufgrund der beschriebenen Verknüpfungen eben auch die Eisbaer enthielt.



Schafft es denn die BeQuiet Silent Loop noch in den Test?



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> nö
> 
> Über die Optik kann man sich natürlich bis zum Erbrechen streiten. Dem einen gefällt es, dem anderen nicht. Es gibt auch genug die keinen Plexiwürfel wollen. Wie gesagt, nach Verkaufzahlen bei gleichen Produkten die es in Plexi und ohne Plexi gibt, verliert Plexi immer überdeutlich.



Wie wäre es mal mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter als Wasserwand?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit einem Ausgleichsbehälter als Wasserwand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre mal eine echt schicke Sache, das stimmt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schafft es denn die BeQuiet Silent Loop noch in den Test?



Als Kompaktwasserkühlung wird sie definitiv nicht an einem Test von modularen Wasserkühlungskits teilnehmen 
Ob sie im gleichen Zeitraum getestet wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Bislang hat Be Quiet nicht einmal eine offiziele Pressemitteilung rumgeschickt, geschweige denn Testmuster.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Als Kompaktwasserkühlung wird sie definitiv nicht an einem Test von modularen Wasserkühlungskits teilnehmen



Ich dachte, dass die BeQuiet erweiterbar ist?



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ob sie im gleichen Zeitraum getestet wird, kann ich nicht sagen. Bislang hat Be Quiet nicht einmal eine offiziele Pressemitteilung rumgeschickt, geschweige denn Testmuster.



Soll ja auch erst im September kommen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Erweiterbarkeit macht aus einer Kompaktwasserkühlung kein modulares Kit. Ob ein Veröffentlichungstermin von Be Quiet schon öffentlich genannt wurde, kann ich im Moment nicht sagen. Dass ich Anfang Juni vermutlich nicht Plane, im Juli für die August-Ausgabe ein im September erscheinendes Produkt zu testen, sollte nachvollziehbar sein. Da hättest du Raff auch zu Ostern nach der GTX 1080 fragen können.
(Zugegeben: Bei Wasserkühlungen weiß ich zum Teil ein Jahr im voraus, was kommt, während Grafikkartenhersteller einen zum Teil erst eine Woche vorher informieren – im Gegenzug wäre ich aber froh, wenn ich auf 1-2 Monate genau abschätzen könnte, wann Testmuster verfügbar sind.)


----------



## the_leon (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich glaube das auch die Eisbear nix in dem Test zu suchen hat.
Ist immer noch eine (erweiterbare) AiO, während die anderen (vor konfigurierte) Custom Waküs sind.

Es gibt hier zwar eine Schnittmenge, aber Thorsten wird hoffentlich trotzdem zwischen AiO und Custom Wakü unterscheiden


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich würde das Ganze nicht so eng sehen. Erweiterbar, Custom Kits, die Grenzen sind fast fließend. Es sit doch auch mal schön zu sehen wie die Produkte über diese Grenzen hinaus im Vergleich abschneiden, welche Vor- und Nachteile es gibt. Man sollte ja generell nicht unbedingt immer auf die Endnote schauen, sondern auch lesen und die einzelnen Punkte die für einem selbst wichtig sind vergleichen. Vielleicht fällt einem auf, dass für ihn das Custom Kit besser ist als eine erweiterbare AIO oder einem anderen, dass die erweiterbare AIO doch mehr als genügt und auf das Custom Kit verzichtet werden kann. Ich würde sogar geschlossene AIOs mir einbeziehen, denn für viele reicht auch sowas völlig.


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das ein bißchen den Wakü-Kit-Test im vorraussichtlich übernächsten Heft teasen
> Mittlerweile steht noch ein XSPC-Karton daneben und hoffentlich gesellen sich auch Magicool und EKWB noch dazu, aber vorgestern hatte erst ein Paket von Aquatuning bekommen – das aufgrund der beschriebenen Verknüpfungen eben auch die Eisbaer enthielt.



Kannst du noch für den Wakü-Kit-Test das von EKWB kürzlich vorgestellte EK is releasing new Slim Series kits - ekwb.com über Caseking organisieren?

Mich interessiert vor allem das Abschneiden der im Set enthaltenen Pumpe:

EK-XTOP SPC-60 PWM - Plexi (incl. pump)

*Pump electrical and mechanical properties:*
- Motor: Electronically commuted motor 
- Rated voltage: 12V DC
- Power consumption: 6W 
- Maximum pressure head: 3.2m 
- Maximum flow rate: 450 L/h 
- Maximum liquid temperature: 50°C 
- Materials: PPS-GF30, EPDM O-rings, Aluminium oxide, graphite 
- Power connector: 4-Pin PWM FAN connector

Da ein Set von Magicool eingeplant ist, wäre auch ein Vergleich mit der ähnlich aufgebauten Pumpe DCP450 möglich.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ist das nicht auch einfach "nur" wieder eine DDC?


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ja, abgesehen von der anderen Materialwahl und den abweichenden Maßen. Eine bewährte DDC310+Deckel ist sowieso günstiger. "Neue" Pumpen sind eher selten, von daher interessiert mich einfach wie die SPC-60-PWM abschneidet. Das würde sich bei dem Test der Wakü-Sets ja anbieten.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich konnte bislang keine Details über diese Pumpe in Erfahrung bringen, aber sowohl die S240 als auch das Magicool DIY 240 Kit wurden beim jeweiligen Hersteller angefordert. Wenn die jetzt endlich mal bestätigen würden...


----------



## Chimera (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

@Eddy@Aquatuning: Mal ne Frage: bei der ersten Version aka Eisberg war ja der grösste Kritikpunkt, dass das Teil einfach nur auf Leistung getrimmt war, ohne Rücksicht auf (Hör-)Verluste. Mich würd jetzt wunder nehmen, ob die neue Version bzgl. Pumpe bissel ein Fortschritt ist und wenigstens die typischen AiOs in den Sack steckt oder brummt/surrt/pfeift das Teil auf gleichem Niveau?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

@Chimera
Seien wir mal ehrlich, als Marketing Mensch müsste ich dir jetzt alles mögliche erzählen und das Produkt natürlich in den Himmel loben. Aber in knapp über zwei Wochen wird es Tests geben die dir unabhängig sagen werden wie gut oder schlecht die Eisbaer ist.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Ich würde das Ganze nicht so eng sehen. Erweiterbar, Custom Kits, die Grenzen sind fast fließend. Es sit doch auch mal schön zu sehen wie die Produkte über diese Grenzen hinaus im Vergleich abschneiden, welche Vor- und Nachteile es gibt. Man sollte ja generell nicht unbedingt immer auf die Endnote schauen, sondern auch lesen und die einzelnen Punkte die für einem selbst wichtig sind vergleichen. Vielleicht fällt einem auf, dass für ihn das Custom Kit besser ist als eine erweiterbare AIO oder einem anderen, dass die erweiterbare AIO doch mehr als genügt und auf das Custom Kit verzichtet werden kann. Ich würde sogar geschlossene AIOs mir einbeziehen, denn für viele reicht auch sowas völlig.



Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.
Ich hab mir auch eine Customer Wakü gebaut. 
Hätte aber nichts gegen eine komplett AIO, sofern das Teil eben leise arbeitet.
Bisher war ich von den Wasserkästen aber immer enttäuscht, da in der Regel die Lüfter einfach zu laut unter Last sind.
Da habe ich den Vorteil bei einer customer Wakü eben, dass ich die einzelnen Komponenten aussuchen kann -- bis hin zu den guten Lüftern.

Daher bin ich auch neugierig darauf, was BeQuiet mit der Silent Loop reißen kann -- denn immerhin soll der Markenname Motto sein.
Könnte mir daher sogar vorstellen, auf sowas zu wechseln, da ich geringen Aufwand bei brauchbarer Lösung gut finde.
Hab bei meinem Eisbecher schon mal was tauschen müssen, weil der geleckt hat.


----------



## the_leon (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Die Silent Loop ist ja auch von Alphacool 
Bei der Pumpe wird da wohl auch die DC-LT mit 2600 Umdrehungen sein.


----------



## Chimera (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung.
> Ich hab mir auch eine Customer Wakü gebaut.
> Hätte aber nichts gegen eine komplett AIO, sofern das Teil eben leise arbeitet.
> Bisher war ich von den Wasserkästen aber immer enttäuscht, da in der Regel die Lüfter einfach zu laut unter Last sind.
> ...



Vermutlich kann man sich da an der baugleichen Kelvin von Fractal orientieren, einfach mit Pure Wings drauf. Die Kelvin schnitt ja bisher nicht so schlecht ab, was Kühlleistung und auch Lautstärke betrifft.
Wobei mir(!) persönlich auch die Fortschritte von Asetek zusagen, die neuen Modelle sind deutlich angenehmer als Modelle der ersten oder zweiten Generation. 
Frag mich nur, ob BQ evtl. noch Anpassungen vornahm, wie z.B. NZXT damals bei der Kraken (kühlte deutlich besser als das baugleiche Corsair Modell mit Referenzlüfter, was damals auf Anpassungen bei der Pumpe vermuten liess).
Nun, wir werden sehen, was die Zukunft bringt [emoji4] 

Gesendet von Xperia Z1C


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

@Chimera
Das be quiet Modell hat die neuste Evolutionsstufe bei der Pumpe und ist aufgrund des inneren Aufbaus weit entfernt von einer Fractal Kelvin. Die kann man beide nicht vergleichen.


----------



## -H1N1- (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Darf man verraten, inwiefern sich der Eisbaer regeln lässt, sprich gibt es ein Software?


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Wie auf den Bilder zu sehen, wird die Pumpe über einen 3 Pin Anschluss ans MB angeklemmt


----------



## Tony130 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

man könnte theoretisch die schläuche wechseln oder? könnte man auch eine andere kühlflüssigkeit nehmen?


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

ja, warum nicht?! würde halt nicht unbedingt son mayhems pastel zeugs reinkippen


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Man kann die Schläuche und den Radiator wechseln und natürlich auch die Flüssigkeit. Es ist ja kein Aluminium im Kreislauf, daher muss man da nicht auf viel achten. Allerdings sollte man die Produktbeschreibungen einzelner Flüssigkeiten lesen, was viele leider nicht tun. Viele Flüsigkeiten sind definitiv nicht für den Dauereinsatz gedacht sondern reine Showflüssigkeiten. Und bei der Verwendung mancher Flüssigkeiten verweigern viele Hersteller die Garantie, Mayhem ist da ein Beispiel.


----------



## -H1N1- (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Das heißt AC verweigert die Garantie bei Einsatz von Mayhems?


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Du hast ja sicher schonmal gesehen was farbige Flüssigkeiten, besonders Pastel mit Schläuchen, Finnen, Radis anrichten kann.
Wenn du es Farbig willst (und bei der Eisbaer kann man ja eh nicht reingucken), nimm farbige Schläuche.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



Tony130 schrieb:


> man könnte theoretisch die schläuche wechseln oder? könnte man auch eine andere kühlflüssigkeit nehmen?



Analog zur Eisberg soll es auch die Pumpeneinheit der Eisbaer einzeln als "Solo"-Variante geben. Wenn man Schläuche und Füllung ohnehin tauschen möchte, dürfte das in Kombination mit Lüftern und einem Nexxxos-ST-Radiator nach Wahl die beste Option sein.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Analog zur Eisberg soll es auch die Pumpeneinheit der Eisbaer einzeln als "Solo"-Variante geben. Wenn man Schläuche und Füllung ohnehin tauschen möchte, dürfte das in Kombination mit Lüftern und einem Nexxxos-ST-Radiator nach Wahl die beste Option sein.



Trotzdem, mehr Details zur Pumpe bitte. Ob sie z.B. einen vollen loop mit GPU und CPU + 2 Radiatoren (z.B. 360+240) schafft ohne einzuknicken.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Details zur Pumpe stehen noch unter NDA, ich weiß aber das sie schon bereit liegen


----------



## Lios Nudin (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Trotzdem, mehr Details zur Pumpe bitte. Ob sie z.B. einen vollen loop mit GPU und CPU + 2 Radiatoren (z.B. 360+240) schafft ohne einzuknicken.



Ist eine bekannte Alphacool DC-LT. Entsprechende Infos gibt es in den zahlreichen Reviews.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ist eine bekannte Alphacool DC-LT. Entsprechende Infos gibt es in den zahlreichen Reviews.



Meh. Mal sehen ob die modifiziert wurde, aber Wunder darf man von der nicht erwarten.


----------



## the_leon (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Das ist eine innen anders Aufgebaute DC-LT.
Hier ist die Welle direkt am Schaufelrad befestigt. (Das verringert Vibrationen)

Auch insgesamt wurde die Komplette Einheit gedämmt.

(Sorry falls ich das falsch im Kopf habe und das nicht ganz richtig ist, der Eddy wird sich wahrscheinlich aber auch noch melden.)


----------



## Tony130 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Analog zur Eisberg soll es auch die Pumpeneinheit der Eisbaer einzeln als "Solo"-Variante geben. Wenn man Schläuche und Füllung ohnehin tauschen möchte, dürfte das in Kombination mit Lüftern und einem Nexxxos-ST-Radiator nach Wahl die beste Option sein.



danke für die info dann ist die solo Variante wohl die bessere wahl.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ist eine bekannte Alphacool DC-LT. Entsprechende Infos gibt es in den zahlreichen Reviews.



Dir ist bekant, dass es mehrere Versionen der DC-LT gibt die sich auch erheblich unterscheiden? Im übrigen kommt es bei der DC-LT nicht nur auf eben den Pumpenpart an, sondern auch stark darauf, wo und wie sie eingesetzt wird.


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Wann kann man am Montag mit dem Review rechnen?


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Meins ist fertig fehlt nur noch das Fazit


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Gut, das war jetzt nicht die Antwort, die ich erhofft habe aber gut.


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

heißt unsers kommt pünktlich am 27 sofrüh wie möglich


----------



## BlauX (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Halb 1. Wo isses! Wo isses!!!


----------



## -H1N1- (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

Komm Narbenarr, hau raus das Review !

edit: Danke Narbenarr für das tolle Review !

edit2: Was passiert eigentlich mit deinem Reviewsample ?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbaer: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung neu im PCGH-Testlabor*

PCGH Online-Specials kommen jeden Tag um 10:00, nicht um 00:10 
Ich schlage vor, im Test-Thread weiter zu diskutieren.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ilent-kompaktwasserkuehlung-im-pcgh-test.html


----------

